# "superar, aprobar, realizar"



## basquiat

Hola,

por favor, no encuentro la traduccion adecuada para el nombre del certificado que demuestra que uno realizo y supero un curso intensivo de lenguas extanjeras.- (en rumano es - "certificat de absolvire")

Se llama certificado de superacion/aprobacion/realizacion?... Ninguno me suena bien.
Gracias


----------



## Woland

English/French/Russian so I can help you?I don't speak your language


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hola! 

¿Significa usted G.C.E. (General Certificate of Education)? Pienso que es llamado *examen de bachillerato* en español. 

Espera que esto ayude! 

 robbie


----------



## basquiat

Hello!
Thanks but I'm looking for something else.


----------



## pickypuck

En las Escuelas Oficiales de Idiomas en el título que te dan pone "certificado de aptitud..." A mí no me suena mal "certificado de superación".

Salutări.


----------



## basquiat

Hola Pickypuck,

Pues, si a ti no te suena mal "certificado de superacion",  lo voy a nombrar asi
gracias 

un saludo


----------



## Copildinest

Draga basquiat, e dificil sa traduci "certificat de absolvire" in spaniola dar cred ca "certificado de superación", asa cum spune pickypuck ar fi cea mai buna solutie, avand in vedere ca vorbesti despre un curs de limba.
Salutari din Israel


----------

